# FFA Prowling Around...



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.

I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.

I am a musician, I publish books (that I wrote), and I play my share of video games. I love satire, KoRn, heavy metal and industrial music. I like to go out to concerts, clubs, and any restaurant where I can watch my date stuff himself. If he does a good job, he gets a bellly rub later 

The guys I gravitate towards are Hispanic with that olive/tan complexion, but I'm not making that priority. I'm more concerned with him being intelligent, kind and the opposite of asshole. And open mindedness is always a plus, as I've been told I am rather eccentric.

I'm not looking to get laid right away. Just looking for a decent chubby guy with a belly I can play with and cuddle. In other words -- A RELATIONSHIP. If it's desperation you seek, you should look elsewhere.

I am located in Southern CA, North OC. PMs preferred. Thanx.


----------



## djudex (Oct 16, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> The guys I gravitate towards



Teehee


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

I wasn't even thinking about that...just goes to show I'm a natural FA 

I should also mention I'm athletic/average build. And I'd happily help a guy grow bigger :d Maybe I should have mentioned I'm a feeder, too...


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah, a Californian. Good thing I am all the way over in FL!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ah, a Californian. Good thing I am all the way over in FL!



Obviously, Florida is NOT the place to be.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Obviously, Florida is NOT the place to be.



Yeah, I know. It fucking blows.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 16, 2010)

It's Americas wang.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> It's Americas wang.



Living in FL has a ton of pros though. Fishing, awesome weather, fishing, beaches, fishing.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> Hackneyed phrase, cliche, cliche, cliche



Yeah...thanks.




BigChaz said:


> Living in FL has a ton of pros though. Fishing, awesome weather, fishing, beaches, fishing.



Fishing blows. Weather's great if you like your thermometer to read "NO ONE SHOULD FUCKING LIVE IN THIS HEAT" 365 days a year; and, beaches are overrated. There's all that sun.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

I think the southeastern U.S. just sucks all around, FFA-wise.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fishing blows. Weather's great if you like your thermometer to read "NO ONE SHOULD FUCKING LIVE IN THIS HEAT" 365 days a year; and, beaches are overrated. There's all that sun.



Try living in a place where it rains 75% of the time, or you're buried in snow for several months. THEN you get the right to bitch about sun and beaches and palm trees. 
We should switch!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah...thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....what is the appropriate response to this? Oh yeah: Fuck You


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.
> 
> I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.
> 
> ...



I'm so in.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Try living in a place where it rains 75% of the time, or you're buried in snow for several months. THEN you get the right to bitch about sun and beaches and palm trees.
> We should switch!



Hmmm, Bionic a state away...

I like you, Ronin, but GTFO.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

At least there's SOME interest in a heterosexual single female feeder. For a moment I thought we were hard to come by and rare and beautiful...guess I was wrong.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Try living in a place where it rains 75% of the time, or you're buried in snow for several months. THEN you get the right to bitch about sun and beaches and palm trees.
> We should switch!



I did. I grew up in New Hampshire. 17 out of my 22 years there. I miss it.



BigChaz said:


> Hmm....what is the appropriate response to this? Oh yeah: Fuck You



Sorry dude, fishing with poles became completely unnecessary when the industrial age hit. It's not a sport and it's boring as shit.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sorry dude, fishing with poles became completely unnecessary when the industrial age hit. It's not a sport and it's boring as shit.



That is about the most ignorant thing. I'll call it quits here though because I don't want to hijack her thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm so in.



I SAID, I'm SO in.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That is about the most ignorant thing. I'll call it quits here though because I don't want to hijack her thread.



I agree with Ronin, but more politely. It isn't worth however much activity when it's on the line to just sit there waiting, reeling, baiting, waiting, reeling, waiting jsut for bragging rights abotu how big a fish was later. I don't even like eating it so catching it to prepare it isn't worth it, though that's the only place I grant it for people who want to catch and eat it themselves. Otherwise, I enver found fishing to be worth anything except for survival skills if you get like...stuck on an island without land animals or something.


----------



## Esther (Oct 16, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> At least there's SOME interest in a heterosexual single female feeder. For a moment I thought we were hard to come by and rare and beautiful...guess I was wrong.



I'm not sure how to take what you just said. It's not that there's no interest... the guys here just aren't completely desperate and throwing themselves at the feet of any girl who shows them attention. So if you were expecting 1893728904 dudes to flock to your thread and salivate over you... probably not going to happen.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm not sure how to take what you just said. It's not that there's no interest... the guys here just aren't completely desperate and throwing themselves at the feet of any girl who shows them attention. So if you were expecting 1893728904 dudes to flock to your thread and salivate over you... probably not going to happen.


Yeah. Pretty much.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

Zomg Droooooool!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I agree with Ronin, but more politely. It isn't worth however much activity when it's on the line to just sit there waiting, reeling, baiting, waiting, reeling, waiting jsut for bragging rights abotu how big a fish was later. I don't even like eating it so catching it to prepare it isn't worth it, though that's the only place I grant it for people who want to catch and eat it themselves. Otherwise, I enver found fishing to be worth anything except for survival skills if you get like...stuck on an island without land animals or something.



But that isn't what fishing is at all.

Fishing is knowing how and when to use what lures, rods, reels, bait, etc to catch fish in different scenarios and weather conditions, and water conditions, etc. And you don't fish for bragging rights (but bragging is definitely very prevalent). You fish to catch that bit 28-inch redfish or 32-inch red snapper, or 7lb monster bass, etc etc. 

When a 28-inch redfish, for example, grabs your hook, you dont just reel in a fish. You fight that fucking fish because he is trying to get away. He is stripping your reel and you have to play him just right or else your line will snap and bye bye fish. Or you will give him, literally, just a split second of slack in the line and the hook will just pop right out of his mouth. 

Not liking fishing, I can understand, but fishing is more than bragging rights. And eating those big ass fish you caught for dinner? Delicious. And trust me, fish you get in a supermarket or whatnot aint got shit on fish caught the same day you are eating it.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> But that isn't what fishing is at all.
> 
> Fishing is knowing how and when to use what lures, rods, reels, bait, etc to catch fish in different scenarios and weather conditions, and water conditions, etc. And you don't fish for bragging rights (but bragging is definitely very prevalent). You fish to catch that bit 28-inch redfish or 32-inch red snapper, or 7lb monster bass, etc etc.
> 
> ...



I'm aware of all of what you just said, Including the last part which I addressed, but aside from making a point that it was just a show of masculinity when that fish finally does bite, which does map out specifically to personal pride and bragging rights, all you just did was describe what I said but from the point of view of someone who actually enjoys doing what I described.

It's like Nascar. A driver or fan could describe how awesome it is to go really fast, the thrill of victory and the strategy of when to use pitstops and pass people, but to any normal person it's just a lot of cars racing really fast around a circle.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm aware of all of what you just said, Including the last part which I addressed, but aside from making a point that it was just a show of masculinity when that fish finally does bite, which does map out specifically to personal pride and bragging rights, all you just did was describe what I said but from the point of view of someone who actually enjoys doing what I described.
> 
> It's like Nascar. A driver or fan could describe how awesome it is to go really fast, the thrill of victory and the strategy of when to use pitstops and pass people, but to any normal person it's just a lot of cars racing really fast around a circle.



Quoted for truth. On BOTH subjects.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm aware of all of what you just said, Including the last part which I addressed, but aside from making a point that it was just a show of masculinity when that fish finally does bite, which does map out specifically to personal pride and bragging rights, all you just did was describe what I said but from the point of view of someone who actually enjoys doing what I described.
> 
> It's like Nascar. A driver or fan could describe how awesome it is to go really fast, the thrill of victory and the strategy of when to use pitstops and pass people, but to any * normal person* it's just a lot of cars racing really fast around a circle.



I really don't see how you covered any of that in your other post, but OK. Also "normal person".


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm aware of all of what you just said, Including the last part which I addressed, but aside from making a point that it was just a show of masculinity when that fish finally does bite, which does map out specifically to personal pride and bragging rights, all you just did was describe what I said but from the point of view of someone who actually enjoys doing what I described.
> 
> It's like Nascar. A driver or fan could describe how awesome it is to go really fast, the thrill of victory and the strategy of when to use pitstops and pass people, but to any normal person it's just a lot of cars racing really fast around a circle.



I'd rather fish then watch Nascar


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> At least there's SOME interest in a heterosexual single female feeder. For a moment I thought we were hard to come by and rare and beautiful...guess I was wrong.



Well I'm across the country from you, so I didn't feel there was a point in saying anything.
Sorry?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

I also don't fish or believe in NASCAR. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

Let's talk about the concept of blubber being manly. Is blubber manly? You decide.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I also don't fish or believe in NASCAR. Just throwing that out there.



It's why I <3 you.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Let's talk about the concept of blubber being manly. Is blubber manly? You decide.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm not sure how to take what you just said. It's not that there's no interest... the guys here just aren't completely desperate and throwing themselves at the feet of any girl who shows them attention. So if you were expecting 1893728904 dudes to flock to your thread and salivate over you... probably not going to happen.




That's not exactly it...I just thought, in reading posts about fat dudes not finding women, or having issues finding women, that there would be more intent. Wouldn't a bunch of guys be like, "yeah, I can dig that ad?" It's such a common mentality to have (I mean the one where big guys are actually looking for girls who like their bigness, as too many just want acceptance). The same can be applied to women, I guess. But I'm looking for a big fat guy who will let me enjoy his blubber. I can only assume there aren't that many. And those who do exist are closeted, or very private about it. Again, can be applied to women.

And what happened to the theory that FA men grossly outnumber FA women? It's just disheartening.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Let's talk about the concept of blubber being manly. Is blubber manly? You decide.



HELLYEAH IT IS!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.
> 
> I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this ONE more time, just because . . . 

I'm SO in.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone else remember when STLDPN would make posts that nobody was interested in his 'type' of BHM and women were saying..um not so and I like your type, etc. and he'd ignore it and the thread would go on for days with him arguing nobody wanted him....cos I do.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to try this ONE more time, just because . . .
> 
> I'm SO in.



Sorry...all this talk about Nascar and fishing has led me to skip half the thread.

Do send a PM. 

For the record, I HATE Nascar, I've never been fishing, and if I ever do either I'll need a huge belly next to me to keep things interesting.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to try this ONE more time, just because . . .
> 
> I'm SO in.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


>



I just needed to quote this because it left me giggling. 

Also, it sounded like something Red Eye, which is a show on Fox news, would do.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sorry?



Paquito, I could never be mad at you. You know that. *gives really big chocolate cookie with sprinkles*


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

I want some cookies


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Paquito, I could never be mad at you. You know that. *gives really big chocolate cookie with sprinkles*



Time for me to visit California.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I just needed to quote this because it left me giggling.
> 
> Also, it sounded like something Red Eye, which is a show on Fox news, would do.



I love Red Eye so much. TV's Andy Levy is amazing; and, my FAVORITE comedian, Jim Norton goes on there all the time.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Does anyone else remember when STLDPN would make posts that nobody was interested in his 'type' of BHM and women were saying..um not so and I like your type, etc. and he'd ignore it and the thread would go on for days with him arguing nobody wanted him....cos I do.



Anyone remember when he was also a fake bitch?

OH YEA.

That motherfucker thought he ran shit, shut his ass DOWN. 



Sorry, I really hated that guy. Srs.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Anyone remember when he was also a fake bitch?
> 
> OH YEA.
> 
> ...



Tell me how you really feel


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Anyone remember when he was also a fake bitch?
> 
> OH YEA.
> 
> ...



I really didn't mind him. I was just confused when they posted that picture of him at the pride parade, and then some lady saying he was her boyfriend, and then it came out he had stolen someone's identity. I'm actually still confused as to what the fuck happened.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I want some cookies



That makes two of us. :eat2:



theronin23 said:


> I love Red Eye so much. TV's Andy Levy is amazing; and, my FAVORITE comedian, Jim Norton goes on there all the time.


I know!!!  I adore that show so much. I'm in love with Greg and Andy. I adore Pinch too...and I have a major girl crush on PAB and SE Cupp.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I have a major girl crush on PAB.



How can ya not?! I'll leave this here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbd0nnW-VMc


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> How can ya not?! I'll leave this here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbd0nnW-VMc



Ha! Yes! Love that vid! 

Also, Mike Baker is immensely attractive. :drool: :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really didn't mind him. I was just confused when they posted that picture of him at the pride parade, and then some lady saying he was her boyfriend, and then it came out he had stolen someone's identity. I'm actually still confused as to what the fuck happened.



You didn't have to deal with him in Hyde Park. 

*shudders*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Ha! Yes! Love that vid!
> 
> Also, Mike Baker is immensely attractive. :drool: :wubu:



...I mean, yeah, what can I say....he's a handsome man.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 17, 2010)

so blub, maybe this is just me and the way too much time i spent playing WoW but i just assume everyone on the internet is a guy until proven otherwise so maybe you should post a pic? not that that's empirical evidence or anything but it helps to soothe the paranoia, lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so blub, maybe this is just me and the way too much time i spent playing WoW but i just assume everyone on the internet is a guy until proven otherwise so maybe you should post a pic? not that that's empirical evidence or anything but it helps to soothe the paranoia, lol


I was wondering when someone was going to get to the obvious but as a strictly dickly chick it wasn't my question to ask.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so blub, maybe this is just me and the way too much time i spent playing WoW but i just assume everyone on the internet is a guy until proven otherwise so maybe you should post a pic? not that that's empirical evidence or anything but it helps to soothe the paranoia, lol



Shhhh...you're stealing my identity of being a female who plays/ed WoW. It's so much fun messing with guys by putting in smiley faces and calling things adorable in guild/instance chats. ::reminiscences::


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Shhhh...you're stealing my identity of being a female who plays/ed WoW. It's so much fun messing with guys by putting in smiley faces and calling things adorable in guild/instance chats. ::reminiscences::



...I hope the /ed is the current status. WoW is so fail


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ...I hope the /ed is the current status. WoW is so fail



Oh yeah. I don't play it anymore. haha. My brother got me back into it, and I played it for a while, but after this jerkface called me a horrible priest, I decided it was time to leave that place and resurface back into the real world.
...course the real world is just sad and pathetic. :/


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, a famous philosopher once said, "you know it's hard out there for a pimp."


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Well, a famous philosopher once said, "you know it's hard out there for a pimp."



LOLQUE


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I want some cookies



You're a pain in the ass, so NO COOKIES FOR YOU!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> LOLQUE



LOL! Oh that Situation. He just adds so much splendor with his 27 going on 40 face


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

If you don't go to the gym, you don't look good.
If you don't tan, you're pale.
And if you don't do laundry, you've got no clothes.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> If you don't tan, you're pale.



When he said that, I gasped audibly and said to no one in particular "He's uncovered my plan."


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

As an native New Jersey-an...I deeply and humbly apologize for each and every NJ reality show ever in existence, past, present and future.

And yes those people exist. Some are even related to me. *sigh*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> As an native New Jersey-an...I deeply and humbly apologize for each and every NJ reality show ever in existence, past, present and future.
> 
> And yes those people exist. Some are even related to me. *sigh*



Don't apologize, Jersey Shore is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Don't apologize, Jersey Shore is HILARIOUS.



I think that's why she's apologizing.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think that's why she's apologizing.



I think we need more Jersey Shore


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 17, 2010)

You people need to stay out of California! It belongs to me, thanks.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 17, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> You people need to stay out of California! It belongs to me, thanks.


Why was this the first thing I thought of as I was reading that?


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so blub, maybe this is just me and the way too much time i spent playing WoW but i just assume everyone on the internet is a guy until proven otherwise so maybe you should post a pic? not that that's empirical evidence or anything but it helps to soothe the paranoia, lol



I got so bored of WoW that I left it in favor of Star Trek Online. Yeah...good times


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> You're a pain in the ass, so NO COOKIES FOR YOU!!!



Well this makes me quite sad.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Well this makes me quite sad.



If it makes you feel better, Paquito ate all my cookies before you got here.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Obviously, Florida is NOT the place to be.



I'd have to disagree for one reason -- username fat9276.

There ya go.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I got so bored of WoW that I left it in favor of *Star Trek Online*. Yeah...good times




Ok so I"m a little excited now. Honestly what do you think of this game? Pros Cons DETAILS!

:bow::happy::bow::happy::bow:


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Ok so I"m a little excited now. Honestly what do you think of this game? Pros Cons DETAILS!
> 
> :bow::happy::bow::happy::bow:



It's a little awkward at first, with the space fighting part. I figured out to set a ton of mines in one place and lead the enemy into it. 

I haven't played in quite a while, but I'm still paying for the account, so it should be there. I have a federation character I'm going to delete and a gorn that I need to rank up. I wanted a Cardassian, but it wasn't an option  I'll have a klingon one of these days.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> It's a little awkward at first, with the space fighting part. I figured out to set a ton of mines in one place and lead the enemy into it.
> 
> I haven't played in quite a while, but I'm still paying for the account, so it should be there. I have a federation character I'm going to delete and a gorn that I need to rank up. I wanted a Cardassian, but it wasn't an option  I'll have a klingon one of these days.



I am so attracted to you right now.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Girl + STARTREK + Video game = It's kind of like dividing by Zero... it's doesn't compute!


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Girl + STARTREK + Video game = It's kind of like dividing by Zero... it's doesn't compute!



So...chicks shouldn't play STO?

Or all Trekkies are men?

Or MMO's are too manly?

You lost me, man.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> So...chicks shouldn't play STO?
> 
> Or all Trekkies are men?
> 
> ...



I think he's going to the "too good to be true" approach.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

I know for a fact it can be true... but for the general public it's rare


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 17, 2010)

that settles it, blub is totally a dude.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> If it makes you feel better, Paquito ate all my cookies before you got here.



I have no regrets.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> that settles it, blub is totally a dude.



Holy hell! I'm a chick...I just prefer to save my pics for PMs.

Sometimes I wonder if I'd make a good gay male. Like...transfag or something similar. Androgyny is a bitch, man!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

FTR, Blub, I never thought you were a dude. I was just wondering why. Your reasons are your own and don't require our authorization.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

I wasn't offended. I just know I can come off as a dude sometimes. I hate being mysonygous, and it pisses me off when people come off as such online. I figures I should clear the air before I felt like a hypocrite.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I wasn't offended. I just know I can come off as a dude sometimes. I hate being mysonygous, and it pisses me off when people come off as such online. I figures I should clear the air before I felt like a hypocrite.



*wow....i totally thought you ARE A MAN - u are saying u aren't :doh:*


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.
> 
> I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.
> 
> ...



LOL I used to be the only FFA in North OC....I moved to South OC and now I am the only FFA here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 17, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.
> 
> I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.
> 
> ...



Damn you're making me wish I didn't just move back to the east coast.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL I used to be the only FFA in North OC....I moved to South OC and now I am the only FFA here.



That's a pain I know all too well.


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't fished since my teenage years, for fear I would become too skilled and be called a master baiter


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 17, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I haven't fished since my teenage years, for fear I would become too skilled and be called a master baiter


:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 18, 2010)

Just bumping my thread...don't mind me, folks.


----------



## blubberismanly (Nov 9, 2010)

Bumping my thread....

Carry on.


----------



## vinarian (Nov 9, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I hate being mysonygous,



video games, mmo's, chick - toss in red hair and... *faint*

Then you have to go use big words that make my brain freeze up, i think i need a new gerbil wheel up there or something.


----------



## djudex (Nov 9, 2010)

It's a hard knock life some times.


----------



## sloboy302 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep, Florida is definitely the wrong state to be in


----------



## blubberismanly (Nov 10, 2010)

vinarian said:


> video games, mmo's, chick - toss in red hair and... *faint*
> 
> Then you have to go use big words that make my brain freeze up, i think i need a new gerbil wheel up there or something.



Sorry...I just thought bumping my thread would be better than reposting. Next time I'll dumb down the scholar speech...just for you  

By the way, my hair is mostly brown but it turns red as the sun bleaches it. Yeah, you can faint now.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 10, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Sorry...I just thought bumping my thread would be better than reposting. Next time I'll dumb down the scholar speech...just for you
> 
> By the way, my hair is mostly brown but it turns red as the sun bleaches it. Yeah, you can faint now.



I'll faint when I see a picture of you holding a sign that says "Bite me Sasquatch!" :happy:


----------



## djudex (Nov 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll faint when I see a picture of you holding a sign that says "Bite me Sasquatch!" :happy:



All chicks on the intarwebs are dudes until proven otherwise, just FYI blubberismanly!

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 10, 2010)

djudex said:


> All chicks on the intarwebs are dudes until proven otherwise, just FYI blubberismanly!
> 
> :blink::blink::blink:



Unspoken internet rule has been borked! Noooo! :happy:


----------



## vinarian (Nov 11, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Sorry...I just thought bumping my thread would be better than reposting. Next time I'll dumb down the scholar speech...just for you
> 
> By the way, my hair is mostly brown but it turns red as the sun bleaches it. Yeah, you can faint now.




wow and red(ish) hair

took me a while to respond as i fainted apparently

on a side note - if all chicks on the inte net are dudes, does that mean
all dudes are chicks? - brain still overloaded aaaahhhhh!


----------



## djudex (Nov 11, 2010)

vinarian said:


> wow and red(ish) hair
> 
> took me a while to respond as i fainted apparently
> 
> ...



All chicks are dudes and all dudes are dudes who are too lazy to pretend to be chicks.

I teach a class at the learning annex called Intarwebs 101 that might help you out!


----------



## doafm (Nov 11, 2010)

djudex said:


> All chicks are dudes and all dudes are dudes who are too lazy to pretend to be chicks.
> 
> I teach a class at the learning annex called Intarwebs 101 that might help you out!



**Raises Hand**

Question: When a dude pretends to be a chick online (which based on your response above is rather frequent) what is the motivating factor? Would it be a desire to explore their latent homosexual tendencies, or do they just enjoy the concept of having a set of their own boobs?


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 13, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Okay, I've been trying my luck on so-called dating sites and getting essentially nowhere. The majority of those sites are loaded with pretty guys, or college jocks, and they all start to look alike. Since this place is crawling with BHMs just wanting belly rubs, and I'm totally addicted to rubbing big bellies, I thought I'd give this a try. Sorry for the really long sentence.
> 
> I am in my 20's, single and female. TOTAL FFA. There is nothing about a chubby guy that I can't enjoy and appreciate.
> 
> ...



Are you into guys that are a bit older than you? lol


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 13, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I got so bored of WoW that I left it in favor of Star Trek Online. Yeah...good times



I've been wanting to try STO. How are you liking it?


----------



## djudex (Nov 13, 2010)

doafm said:


> **Raises Hand**
> 
> Question: When a dude pretends to be a chick online (which based on your response above is rather frequent) what is the motivating factor? Would it be a desire to explore their latent homosexual tendencies, or do they just enjoy the concept of having a set of their own boobs?



My belief is that it's simply an extension of the prankster mentality that brings us such audio-visual treasures as Jackass.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know about Southern California, but my FFA girlfriend and I seem to run into FFA's all the time here in Ohio. And, no, they didn't all disappear the moment Drew Carey lost weight (actually, he only got thin after moving from Cleveland to Southern California, come to think of it!).


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't know about Southern California, but my FFA girlfriend and I seem to run into FFA's all the time here in Ohio. And, no, they didn't all disappear the moment Drew Carey lost weight (actually, he only got thin after moving from Cleveland to Southern California, come to think of it!).



And he definitely lost the cute factor along with the weight


----------



## blubberismanly (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't know about Southern California, but my FFA girlfriend and I seem to run into FFA's all the time here in Ohio. And, no, they didn't all disappear the moment Drew Carey lost weight (actually, he only got thin after moving from Cleveland to Southern California, come to think of it!).



Yeah, blame it on CA....wait, I can see that. Okay, Nevermind.

And STO is awesome. It is most about gameplay, not so much the look. There's grinding involved like any other MMO. But it doesn't get boring right away. It is also easy to male money and upgrade gear.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 16, 2011)

blubberismanly said:


> And STO is awesome. It is most about gameplay, not so much the look. There's grinding involved like any other MMO.



Curious, what does one do to "grind" in a Star Trek MMO? I mean, I can't imagine you spend hours killing Klingon hordes and skinning them for Klingon pelts or getting bat'leth drops to sell back to the Federation. 



> It is also easy to male money and upgrade gear.



So pimping IS easy?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

blubberismanly said:


> Yeah, blame it on CA....wait, I can see that. Okay, Nevermind.
> 
> And STO is awesome. It is most about gameplay, not so much the look. There's grinding involved like any other MMO. But it doesn't get boring right away. It is also easy to male money and upgrade gear.



where have you BEEN?!?!?


----------



## blubberismanly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have you BEEN?!?!?



I converted from regular smartass to distant lurker. Actually, I've noticed a few things about this board that rub me the wrong way. I guess any web board is like that. but there are different issues with this one.

As fir STO, my character names are Azaeroth and Mor'ec Sul. Az is a badass looking demon alien C6 and Mor'ec is a big cuddly kitty cat (Caitan). I plan on getting my lifer next month for the Liberated Borg. I've also had the account since it went live about a year ago, so I figure I'll still be on long enough to break even. Beats the hell out of playing for 5 years and paying by month.

Grinding is usually patrol missions, enemy signal contacts or cluster missions. All are being worked on heavily but the only one on the verge of replace is the signal contacts. The cluster missions are basically the same 5 missions in different skins and at different levels. There are benefits to soing them, like xp, dip xp, sellable loot, data samples, marks, and sp. But it's really just the damn thing over and over and over...grinding. And no guarantee on the dip xp, either. The storyline missikns are better. Fleet actions tend to drag, especially the crystalline entity. I haven't done the Borg raids (though Az is getting ready to) but I have heard they are the longest...like 4 hours plus. Benefit: Borg gear.

Yeah, I've been playing it for a while.


----------



## big_heart_and_belly (Feb 2, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't know about Southern California, but my FFA girlfriend and I seem to run into FFA's all the time here in Ohio. And, no, they didn't all disappear the moment Drew Carey lost weight (actually, he only got thin after moving from Cleveland to Southern California, come to think of it!).



its funny while reading alot of these posts on dims how many FFAs are in OHIO. my FFA GF lives in Ohio and Im in Chicago burbs.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 3, 2011)

big_heart_and_belly said:


> its funny while reading alot of these posts on dims how many FFAs are in OHIO. my FFA GF lives in Ohio and Im in Chicago burbs.



FFA's are one of Ohio's major exports, along with college graduates.


----------



## JayDanger (Feb 5, 2011)

Esther said:


> I'm not sure how to take what you just said. It's not that there's no interest... the guys here just aren't completely desperate and throwing themselves at the feet of any girl who shows them attention. So if you were expecting 1893728904 dudes to flock to your thread and salivate over you... probably not going to happen.



I'm totally desperate enough, just in Canada and too broke to go to Cali. Though I hear they have wicked pot. And y'all know how great the munchies can be.

lol.

BTW, hi everyone! I got busy but I'm back!


----------



## meangreen (Feb 7, 2011)

blubberismanly said:


> At least there's SOME interest in a heterosexual single female feeder. For a moment I thought we were hard to come by and rare and beautiful...guess I was wrong.



Well, I've never met one before :blush:



JayDanger said:


> too broke to go to Cali. Though I hear they have wicked pot. And y'all know how great the munchies can be.



Not Wicked, but more the fact that you could probably obtain any strain that exists today in California, so you have an extremly large variety to choose from. You could get strains that help you relax, or get rid of pain, or just get something that makes you eat everything in your fridge XD


----------



## blubberismanly (Feb 22, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump

Yay me


----------

